# Testmasters - PE course for Charlotte, NC



## mot14 (May 25, 2011)

I am considering requesting Testmasters have a class for the Mechanical PE, before the fall exam - if anyone is interested please email me at [email protected] - I need atleast 10 folks to set up a class ..... Thank you


----------



## shahab (May 26, 2011)

I would strongly recommend all those who are taking PE exams to prepare through testmaster. You will realize their value when you are sitting in the exam. But beside that, you have to study in very organized way. Experience is speaking.....


----------



## mot14 (May 27, 2011)

I was able to take the FE course from Testmasters. It was very helpful and provided excellent tips for each section on the exam.


----------



## palmetto (Jun 4, 2011)

I might be interested in a review class.

I am in Columbia SC.

Interested in taking Mechanical HVAC test.


----------



## mot14 (Jun 13, 2011)

palmetto said:


> I might be interested in a review class.
> I am in Columbia SC.
> 
> Interested in taking Mechanical HVAC test.



Palmetto - Please send me your email address so I can contact you about the class - I need a list of names and addresses so I make sure we have the minimum attendance.. Thank you

Tom


----------

